# Modem trennt Verbindung bei Datenübertragung



## Johannes Rapp (29. März 2004)

Hi,

das Modem meines iBooks G4 trennt die Verbindung zu Freenet selbstständig, sobald ich die erste Seite aufrufen will.

Die Einwahl klappt zunächst reibungslos. Ich bin mit dem Server verbunden, habe eine IP-Adresse und der Kostenzähler läuft auch (wie ich an meiner Telefonrechnung feststellen kann). Nur ist beim Abrufen der ersten Seite der Spaß vorbei, bevor er angefangen hat.

Kann jemand helfen?

Danke
Johannes


----------



## gothic ghost (30. März 2004)

*Modem*

hi,
unter Eigenschaften des Modems -> Servertypen
 -> Zulässige Netzwerkprotokolle 
da sollte nur TCP/IP markiert sein, denn  durch die 
anderen Protokolle entstehen Probleme mit der Internet Connection.
Unter Allgemein -> Verbinden über -> Konfigurieren -> 
Einstellungen -> Erweitert -> Weitere Einstellungen
sollte " ATS42=1 " stehen evtl. auch " ATS52=0 ", ohne "".


----------

